# 'Mensch ärgere Dich nicht' - Hilfe!



## moe (18. Feb 2005)

Seid gegrüßt. 

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und bräuchte eure Hilfe. 

Ich wollte ein 'Mensch ärgere Dich nicht' Spiel in Java programmieren. Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht - ich bin nicht in der Lage es alleine zu programmieren   

Könnte mir einer von euch helfen!? 

Bisher habe ich es erst geschafft mit awt (sprich g.drawOval und arrays) ein Spielfeld optisch anzulegen. 
Jedes Feld (inkl. Bau und dem Ziel) haben jetzt eine Nummer und ich kann sie so einfach ansprechen.

Nun wollte ich, dass die Spieler funktionieren. An sich ist das ja kein Problem, da ich nur deren Position + Würfel rechnen muss. Aber der Anfang(aus dem Bau etc) Wollen einfach nicht passen. 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit oder kann mir weiterhelfen bitte?!



Danke im Voraus
moe


----------



## Manfred (18. Feb 2005)

> Aber der Anfang(aus dem Bau etc) Wollen einfach nicht passen.



Was willst du damit sagen???


----------



## moe (18. Feb 2005)

Hmm wie soll ichs sagen...


Also wie gesagt habe ich jetzt das Spielfeld als Array erstellt. 
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht wirklich weiß wie ich weiter machen kann.

Die Figuren sind im Moment ja im "Bau" und müssen nun mit einer '6' raus kommen. 
Danach muss der nächste Spieler dran kommen usw. 

Wenn das Spiel einmal läuft ist es leicht. 
Nur wie ich jetzt sage, dass es starten soll und die Figuren im Bau sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Manfred (18. Feb 2005)

Hmmm...

Also es wird gewürfelt, so lange bis ein Spieler 6 hat, und dessen Figur kommt dann auf den Startplatz
Ich weiss ehrlich nicht, wo du da jetzt nicht weiter weisst!?

Du schreibst, du kannst Figuren platzieren und bewegen also sollte das nicht allzu schwierig sein!?


----------



## moe (18. Feb 2005)

Hehe 
ist echt bissal komisch zu erklären.
Ich komm einfach nicht drauf, wie ich die Spieler erstellen soll, dass die am Anfang nur im Bau sind und dann raus kommen. Ist einfach wohl ne Frage der Logik. Also ich erstell alle Spieler am besten in 1 Array (3 dimensional). 
Am Anfang wollte ich das Team(Spieler 1-4) auswählen und dann welche Spielfigur und dann das Feld auf dem es steht. 

Also wenn man die Spielfiguren am laufen hat ok. 
Nur am Anfang muss man ja sagen, dass die Figuren im Bau sind, dann dass gewürfelt werden soll, dann obs ne 6 ist, dann soll er an seinem jeweiligen Anfang starten und dann soweit laufen bis er zu den Zieldingern kommt.

Naja ich schau ma ob ich das mit dem Aufrufen der Methoden etc in der Reihenfolge hinkriege.


----------



## Manfred (18. Feb 2005)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, wenn man nicht weiss welche Klassen und Methoden es gibt. Da gibt es sicher 1000 verschiedene Varianten!

So wie du das erzählst, hast du alles damit es funktioniert, nur die Reihenfolge(Hauptmethode) fehlt dir noch!?


----------



## moe (18. Feb 2005)

Aber dass einer von euch schon MÄDN irgendwann mal programmiert hat oder weiß wo man das in java findet ist nicht der Fall?
Ich hänge jetzt schon am Würfel, also der grafischen Darstellung, weil ich nicht weiß wie man die Punkte jedes mal in die Paint methode übergeben kann. 
Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit in einer anderen Klasse auch zu zeichnen!?!?


----------



## moe (18. Feb 2005)

Nagut die Sache mitm Würfel hat sich erledigt weil ich einfach in der Paint methode abgefragt habe und dann da mit if rumgespielt habe.

Trotzdem wäre ich dankbar über Hilfe!


----------



## moe (22. Feb 2005)

Gibts denn niemanden, der das schon geprogt hat in Java? 

Ists überhaupt möglich?


----------



## foobar (22. Feb 2005)

moe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ists überhaupt möglich?


Klar

Was genau ist denn das Problem?
Poste doch mal deinen bisherigen Code.


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2005)

gibts dafür ein tutorial? würds auch gerne lernen


----------



## mic_checker (6. Mrz 2005)

Ich versteh das Problem von dir nicht - erläutere doch mal en detail wodran es liegt.

Zudem solltest du wie von foobar schon gepostet mal etwas Code posten, so dass wir sehen wo der Fehler liegt.

Btw. Du willst ein Tutorial zum Thema "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" ? Oder allgemein zum Thema Java? Schau mal in die Bücher/Links etc. Sektion.


----------



## moe (8. Mrz 2005)

Mensch ärgere Dich nicht Tutorial 

Aber Heute müsste ich es als Applet hinkriegen.... Sonst kann ich es eh nicht mehr gebrauchen.

Also mein Problem:
Ich habe eine vollaufende Applikation geschrieben. Die wollte ich jetzt als Applet haben! 

Hab alles mit AWT gemacht.

Bisher hatte ich 4Klassen
Eine Klasse nur main
Eine Klasse Array indem das Spielfeld initialisiert wird.
Eine Klasse Spieler in der alle Regeln, würfeln etc steht
Und eine Klasse Ausgabe. Hier scheint mir auch das Problem zu legen.
Ich habe da den MouseLsitener im Einsatz und halt AWT.
Also muss ich Ausgabe extends Frame haben.

Jetzt wollte ich noch eine Klasse schreiben die init enthalten soll.
Code steht oben. Seite 1. Da steht auch mein Fehler der kommt beschrieben.

Meine icq: 136912028
Könnte mir einer helfen!?


----------

